# Mad Monster Party



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone know where you can download the songs from the "Mad Monster Party?" soundtrack? I have this friggin' song in my head and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go:

http://666chambersofdeath.blogspot.com/2007/08/mad-monster-party-soundtrack_14.html


----------

